

90% of your users are idiots - jitbit
http://blog.jitbit.com/2011/06/90-of-your-users-are-idiots.html

======
pavel_lishin
Somewhat echoes Sturgeon's Law.

A less offensive way to present this to users might be to ask them how often
they've used a computer drunk.

